# Krone Tedder Question



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

So over the weekend I pulled the trigger on a different tedder 2015 KW 7.82/6x7. It had been used one season and then traded back in and had sat on the lot for a year before I got it. It is in really good shape and the dealership said it was field ready and everything worked, I had a six hour drive ahead of me and so since it looked in great shape I had them load me up and got back on the road. The next day when I had time I hooked it up to my tractor (6610 New Holland) and I could unfold the wings but I couldn't get it to tilt. Yesterday I hooked it up to my other tractor a 2-135 White and still no tilt. I tried to adjust the tines manually just to get a little more clearance but could only manage about a turn or to because it turned so hard. I was wondering if someone on here might be able give me some insight on what the issue might be.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

We have a member that has a krone connection and his name is krone.1 He will probably respond in the next 24 hours.

Regards, Mike


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

I have the identical tedder, new last year, and had the same issue. Carefully loosen the accumulator on the tilt cylinder a couple turns and let the pressure bleed down. Wrap a rag around it to avoid making a mess, and don't unscrew it too far. Apparently over time the seals in the cylinder leak enough that the accumulator is charged even when the cylinder is retracted all the way, so when you try to extend it the accumulator bottoms out and won't let the cylinder travel any more. Should work fine after that, but the tilt crank always turns hard on mine too.


----------



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

I should loosen it without it being hooked up to the tractor correct? Also is this something you have to do at the start of every hay season after sitting through the winter?


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

It shouldn't matter, as long as you don't have the remote powered while you are bleeding it. The accumulator will be tight as you unscrew it under pressure - I turn it enough so the oil starts to ooze out and then walk away for a while. Once it bleeds out the accumulator will be loose in its threads and you should be all set.

My dealer told me this often happens when they sit over the winter, but I had to bleed mine probably four times last summer. In response, my dealer replaced the cylinder under warranty at the end of the season, so I don't know how often this will happen in the future. That cylinder is something like $700 so I hope seals are available aftermarket.

I'm not a big fan of the accumulator cylinders, as they are not really needed on something that will drop easily under their own weight. I'd much rather have two hoses, and I can't believe that many people are pulling these with tractors that just have a single-acting remote.

Do you have hydraulic border control on yours? I had issues with that accumulator cylinder wanting to steer the wheels off to one side as my tractor's remotes leak a little I guess. My dealer was very helpful and made me up a second hose so now I have full control from the tractor remote.

I too have a 6610 (Ford though) that will eventually be my tedder tractor. I recently bought it with a bad engine and hope to have it back together soon. We'll have to compare tractor/tedder pictures some day!


----------



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

Ok sounds good I will give it a try, mine has manual border controls. Thanks for all the help. Never owned a Krone and honestly don't have a dealer very close.


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

IIRC it takes 2200 to 2400 PSI to tilt and also charge the accumulator on the KW782. Most heritage tractors can't develop that much pressure. I'm assuming it's a KW782T?? Do you have access to a tractor with a higher operating pressure to see if it works ok on it?


----------



## reckelhoff1000 (Jul 15, 2016)

These are the only two tractors I own. The specs on the new holland show it should generate 2600 psi and the white 2250 not saying they achieve that I haven't had them checked, but I need it to work on the New holland, if bleeding it doesn't work do I have any options that will allow me to use it with tilt on my tractor. Add a second hose, or a different cylinder??


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

We make a kit to convert over to a double acting cylinder


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

krone.1 said:


> We make a kit to convert over to a double acting cylinder


You wouldn't have the part number by chance? I'm in the process of acquiring a new Krone tedder (KW 7.82/6x7T) and would like not to have to work on it each time before using, if this system is use on it.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

r82230 said:


> You wouldn't have the part number by chance? I'm in the process of acquiring a new Krone tedder (KW 7.82/6x7T) and would like not to have to work on it each time before using, if this system is use on it.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Larry


Whatcha mean by that Larry....


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

somedevildawg said:


> Whatcha mean by that Larry....


Appears to be the same model I am purchasing, IDK the parts people well at the dealership where I am buying this tedder (this is where, knowledgeable parts/service staff can come in handy). I believe the Krone is an excellent machine, just if this area could be a problem sometime in the future, I am temped to correct now. If I have the part number in hand, it can speed up my time at the dealership. IMHO This is the first one of this machine the dealer has sold, that I am aware of (hence how knowledgeable the parts/service dept.). This dealer is 40 miles away (part of a chain of 4 stores) and the only authorized dealer(s) in the state (other stores are 75, 95 and 125 miles away).

You need to remember that I have an off-farm job, so when I leave to go do hay, breakdowns are a big PITA. I just can't take the time to run and get parts or fix something (or spend time bleeding something out). Normally, I go and ted or rake hay in my street clothes, if possible (saving time). And when something breaks down while out in the field, my wife usually will say something about someone 'wrecking' some more clothes. 

Bottom line, with kit number in hand, I could possibly order and install before hay season (depending upon pricing naturally).

Larry


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Sorry for not replying sooner.... its been WFO on Planet Krone!!!

We use a hydraulic tilt on all 3 drawbar models, the KW552T, KW782T, and the KWT882DB models. They all use a single acting cylinder with an accumulator to return the machine back to the work position. Without going into discussion of the merits of using this system vs. a spring or a double acting cylinder, I will say that this system has merits and has proven to be extremely durable and reliable. Of the three models, the KW782T requires the highest pressure to charge the accumulator. I always try to advise a customer on two things on the KW782T...... the first is that you need a fairly good hydraulic system to fold it and tilt it..... the second thing is that is tows very well and you can tow it way faster than it needs to go. It is a good unit. We sell a lot of them and get great customer feedback.

If you have a tractor with a higher pressure system, you won't have any problem at all with the hydraulic system. It works very well, where we run into drama is when they are run on a tractor with lower pressure.

The double acting kit part number is: 286104212.

Thanks for being a Krone customer!


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

I hope I didn't start any wars regarding my comments concerning bleeding of the accumulator. I don't know - maybe the accumulator side of the cylinder holding pressure is normal, so the bleeding process does make it work on lower-pressure tractors short-term. However, I do know once I bleed the accumulator, my old Ford 2000 will lift it and if I don't my Ford 7710 (which I know is around 2500 psi) will not. It would get to the point where I could barely lift it at all, so if my hydraulic pressure was marginal I would think it would lift a good part of the way at least. I'll know for sure if it is the cylinder once I get into the upcoming season.

Other than the concerns regarding the cylinder, I've had no other issues and am glad that I went with Krone. My only real complaint is minor - the pto stand/wire doesn't have a good locked detent position and tends to fold back if you jostle it around too much when hooking up. Other than that, it is built like a tank.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks Krone,

Larry


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Lfc. We like that type of feedback! Thanks for sharing your experience. We've had a lot of discussion about tedder hydraulics and we welcome all feedback and comments. We don't have accumulator cylinders set up as serviceable component. A couple of reasons..... They are high pressure components, and, they can also be a bit challenging to rebuilt. i.e. you couldn't have air on the accumulator side of the piston on reassembly. That along with they have been super reliable for us. I think the reliability is due to the cushioning effect of the accumulator. (think of a d/a cylinder being "locked" by the tractor remote) and also the float side of the cylinder isn't open to the environment. You don't have moisture being sucked in whenever they cylinder is cycled. Another plus of the S/A accumulator system is the machine will always go down, even if it isn't in a level position. We're not convinced a return spring or a D/A cylinder would be a better system, although it would be cheaper to produce. Hmmmm... that would mean more $$$ for Krone.1 though......HAHA!


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

krone.1,

Glad to help, and I'm sure we all greatly appreciate the time you take to answer our questions.

If it ever stops snowing, I'll know soon if the new cylinder helps with my issue from last season and will report back.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

krone.1 said:


> If you have a tractor with a higher pressure system, you won't have any problem at all with the hydraulic system. It works very well, where we run into drama is when they are run on a tractor with lower pressure.
> 
> The double acting kit part number is: 286104212.
> 
> Thanks for being a Krone customer!


I am hoping I have enough pressure on the old Ford 5000, called dealer for price on kit.................almost $800.  After paying $16K for a new 6 basket tedder (old 4 basket tedder is already gone to a neighbors equipment collection), I going to 'wait and see' I guess.

Larry


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Larry, keep me in the loop on how it works for you. Thanks!

[email protected]


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I will try, the only problem is my hay season is about 2 1/2 months away (give or take a month, depending upon our weather) and my memory isn't what it use to be. Seems the old hard drive keeps getting full and I have tried defragging with an adult beverage now and then. 

Thank you for your help.

Larry


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

lfc said:


> I have the identical tedder, new last year, and had the same issue. Carefully loosen the accumulator on the tilt cylinder a couple turns and let the pressure bleed down. Wrap a rag around it to avoid making a mess, and don't unscrew it too far. Apparently over time the seals in the cylinder leak enough that the accumulator is charged even when the cylinder is retracted all the way, so when you try to extend it the accumulator bottoms out and won't let the cylinder travel any more. Should work fine after that, but the tilt crank always turns hard on mine too.


Im looking at a used 2013 does this have the same issues with the cylinder?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

All of the tilt cylinders on the drawbar models work the same. They are single acting cylinders with an accumlator. The accumlator pressures are different depending on the model. The KW782T uses a higher pressure accumulator than a KW552T. When you adjust the tedding height, you are actually turning the ram inside the of the cylinder. So with more pressure on the cylinder and more weight the KW782T is harder to turn. The system has been very reliable over time. The biggest issue we have is the design alone, it takes a lot of pressure to work the accumulator.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

HI Krone 1

The machine im going to look at is KW782T. It is a 2013 what should I look at to make the machine is good? I will request to see it fold and unfold. check for cylinder leaking. Is it better to change it to double acting cylinder or leave it stock?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

TORCH said:


> HI Krone 1
> 
> The machine im going to look at is KW782T. It is a 2013 what should I look at to make the machine is good? I will request to see it fold and unfold. check for cylinder leaking. Is it better to change it to double acting cylinder or leave it stock?


I think it's best to leave stock, I never changed mine and it was never a problem for me.....it's only a problem in certain instances......


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Am I glad I'm looking into this. My 1080 MF tractor is putting out 2000 LBS. So it sounds like this won't work on my tractor. Is this correct?


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

It will work if you get a kit to convert it over to a double action cylinder


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Do you know how much the kit is? Or is it just adding a hydraulic hose to the back side. More than that please explain. I don't want to buy a machine if it won't work correctly. Thank you for all your help. Thank you thank you!


----------



## krone.1 (Jul 28, 2013)

Check your pm's please


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

TORCH said:


> Am I glad I'm looking into this. My 1080 MF tractor is putting out 2000 LBS. So it sounds like this won't work on my tractor. Is this correct?


I put a guage on my krone 4-basket tedder to see how much pressure was required to overcome the accumulator. On mine, it takes @1600 psi. My farmall 460 specs are 13-1500 psi, so no go for it or the Farmall H which specs 750-800 psi.

Send me a pm too if you will krone1. Gave up trying different couplers and whatnot which have been suggested in the past. The guage told the story for me...my old junk don't play well with new good stuff


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

I finally gave up on the accumulator this season and replaced it with a hose. Works fine, although sometimes you have to activate the hydraulics to tilt the tedder forward if it won't tip under its own weight. I put the remote in float position during operation so the wings will float with the terrain. I had enough hydraulic pressure to overcome the accumulator at first, but after a few week's time I'd have to loosen the accumulator as I said earlier and bleed off the pressure. I had previously replaced the cylinder/accumulator assembly with no improvement.


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

Krone 1 thank you for the info you cleared up my questions. I will persue this machine now with your help. Will need to remove accumulator in my applacation. THANK YOU THANK YOU


----------



## TORCH (Jan 7, 2012)

r82230 said:


> I am hoping I have enough pressure on the old Ford 5000, called dealer for price on kit.................almost $800.  After paying $16K for a new 6 basket tedder (old 4 basket tedder is already gone to a neighbors equipment collection), I going to 'wait and see' I guess.
> 
> Larry


Going to look at a 6 basket Wednesday. Will make sure it tilts and opens up. Will have to buy this kit most likely. Putting on old iron.


----------



## lfc (Jun 23, 2010)

Note that I didn't buy the kit for either my lift cylinder or my border control steering cylinder - I just bought a hose and adapter fitting to fit where the accumulator goes. May not be ideal as the cylinder has a large piston rod, but I've used it one season so far like this and no issues.


----------



## jd4230ps (Dec 9, 2010)

I have kw552T, bought new, that wouldn't lift all the way up from day one. Put up with that for 3 years, finally got to where it wouldn't lift at all, bleed accumulator. works fine now. The whole design on lift system on kuhn is POS. When you need to raise tedder in field, both wings fold and lock up, then machine raises. Solved that problem by putting 1/4 ball valve in each hose on wing fold cylinders. PIA to get out and lock winds down, but if you gonna run kuhn tedder its PIA.


----------

